
Uh Oh, Made Google Drop an 'O' - noodle
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/oh-oh-made-google-drop-an-o
======
gasull
Example:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Gogle&num=100&start=9...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Gogle&num=100&start=990)

